# Full Screen Navigator for Preset Preview



## Neon_Robot (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello Everyone - I am new to this forum and am excited to take my Lightroom to the next level!

Something I have been trying to figure out for a while is if there is a way to make my Navigator be full screen (on my second monitor) specifically so I can preview my presets in a bigger setting than the tiny window it gives us now.

Another way to ask this: is there a way to preview presets full screen on a second monitor before I select one to apply to my photo?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 2, 2015)

No-  only toggle between Grid, Loupe, Compare, Survey, and Slideshow views on the second monitor.

Would make a great suggestion (Feature Request) for future development of Lightroom by Adobe.!


----------

